# Canadian PR Card



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

PR Card will cancel if not return to Canada within 6 months from last departure?

Require stating of relevant law.

Thanks


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sumair said:


> PR Card will cancel if not return to Canada within 6 months from last departure?
> 
> Require stating of relevant law.
> 
> Thanks


That is correct


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> That is correct


Thanks , but it is not found in any where in the application form or cic website, only what I found is that the card is issued for 5 years and will be canceled if out of the country for more than 3 years in total.

Any clarification?


----------

